# Ναυτιλιακά Θέματα - Shipping Subjects > Shipping Forum > Shipping Companies >  ISCOMAR and a japanese roro

## raflucgr

Hello

It is rumoured that ISOCOMAR has bought a 178 m japan built roro so as to replace the Mercedes del Mar (ex Blue Bridge, Ionian Bridge).

Any idea about which japanese roro it could be ?

Cheers
Lucas

----------


## Apostolos

That?
http://forum.nautilia.gr/showpost.ph...8&postcount=35

----------

